# ElCheapo Tool Box



## seawolf21 (Jan 19, 2007)

This project took me a week. It is made of aspen,pine and MDF. I found that putting screws in MDF won't split it if you make the hole longer than the screw and use metal screws which have a straight shank. I also incorporated a dropdown drawer that fits under the top. It is on a long piano hinge and literally folds up under the top and is secured with a T-nut on the left side and a T- handle that screws into it. Due to switching from oil heat to gas in my basement, I couldn't do any staining and varnishing because of the fumes so I mixed waterbased paint with waterbased varnish and sprayed it on with my airbrush.

Gary


----------



## curiousgeorge (Nov 6, 2006)

Nice tool box Gary. Doesn't look ElCheapo to me. I like your idea of a drawer in the lid.


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi Gary

Looks good to me 

Making of a tool box is not cheap, it can take tons of wood and time..

Nice job 


=========




seawolf21 said:


> This project took me a week. It is made of aspen,pine and MDF. I found that putting screws in MDF won't split it if you make the hole longer than the screw and use metal screws which have a straight shank. I also incorporated a dropdown drawer that fits under the top. It is on a long piano hinge and literally folds up under the top and is secured with a T-nut on the left side and a T- handle that screws into it. Due to switching from oil heat to gas in my basement, I couldn't do any staining and varnishing because of the fumes so I mixed waterbased paint with waterbased varnish and sprayed it on with my airbrush.
> 
> Gary


----------



## Dr.Zook (Sep 10, 2004)

Nice looking tool box Gary. I'll bet your tools will be proud to be in it.


----------



## challagan (Feb 7, 2006)

Looks great Gary I think you did a fantastic job! 

Corey


----------



## seawolf21 (Jan 19, 2007)

*Toolbox*

Thanks for the nice comments on the toolbox. All I need now is what tools to put in it. On to the next project: some way to move my drill press table up and down the column. You see I have one of those benchtop drill presses mounted on a 5 foot pipe. It's a pain in the butt trying to move it up and down by hand. Any ideas? Cheap ones please!

Gary


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi Gary

You may want to call Grizzly and see if they have on hand or can get you a gear rack and table top,,, the gear rack is a floating type that's held in place with 2 rings,,,,and it's easy to install,,, just check the Grizzly web site for one that's the same as yours...then a quick call and you may have the parts you need...can't hurt....HF also but it's hard to get parts from HF without a part number, manuals, most of the items on HF list the manual and with that in your hand,,, maybe..


http://www.harborfreight.com/manuals/44000-44999/44836.PDF

part number 2A.14a,10a, etc.

==================



seawolf21 said:


> Thanks for the nice comments on the toolbox. All I need now is what tools to put in it. On to the next project: some way to move my drill press table up and down the column. You see I have one of those benchtop drill presses mounted on a 5 foot pipe. It's a pain in the butt trying to move it up and down by hand. Any ideas? Cheap ones please!
> 
> Gary


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi Gary

Here's just a small tip when using MDF or P.B. 

They make fastners just for the man made woods, they hold great but you need to get a taper bit to drill for the holes or if you use the pocket type fastners. (25mm bit)

http://www.rockler.com/product.cfm?Offerings_ID=2353&TabSelect=Details

http://www.rockler.com/product.cfm?page=348&filter=Assembly drill bit

Just one more tip,,don't use any fastners at all the dovetail bit will do 95% of the work for you... 


==========
========

...


----------



## ntreaster (Jun 27, 2008)

wow thats great i think i might build one


----------



## oldnewbie (Sep 18, 2006)

Now that's what I call "good ole American ingenuity." Nice job, bj

Neal


----------

